# Food for 1 year old



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

We feed Otto twice a day, two cups of Taste of the Wild each meal. We're in the process of switching him over to adult dog food. (He just turned a year old the end of August) It's more than the bag recommends but he still seems very thin at times - when he drinks water I can see practically all of his ribs. He also gets some cheese, bones and marrow bones throughout the day.

I want to keep him @ 4 cups a day but I want to make sure I am not over feeding him. Any insight from seasoned dog owners would be very helpful! Thanks!


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

My opinion is that the recommended amounts on the bags are not intended for extremely high energy dogs like vizslas. They are for pet 'average energy' dogs,so I feed by eye...
if any of mine look thin, I up the calories by increasing fat and protein. i.e. either a higher grade food or more of what you're already feeding ( if your dog will eat more quantity?!)
Try not to worry, if your dog was starving he would eat anything just to fill his tummy!
If you give your dog too much in one feed he will probebly regurgitate it anyway ,so spread the extra though out his meals.
And encourage rest after food.


----------



## Maisy Mae (Jul 22, 2011)

When switching to adult food I would start with of mix of the puppy food and adult food. We add a splash of water for Maisy.
If you think your puppy looks a little skinny remember vizslas are naturally thinner then other dog breeds! Maisy is like that to. It probably isn't healthy for other dogs but it is for vizslas! (only a little bit though) If you think it's getting out of control I would take a visit to the vet!
If you happen to be looking for a good food brand we use one that comes fron Costco! (In a purple bag, the puppy food comes in yellow) We feed her four cups of food each day. Two in the morning and the two in the evening. Hope this helps!


----------



## Jimbo15471 (Mar 27, 2012)

We have a 9 month old we feed 4 cups a day total as well. He is skinny and gets treats etc throughout the day. He doesn't beg for food but will let me know when he is hungry but I have wondered the same...


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I pretty much thought I should just use my judgement and also trry and read the signs whether or not he is hungry but I wanted to be sure! He is our first dog and I didn't want to overfeed him!


----------

